# CO2 tank certification



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

A hydrotest ranges from $12-$20.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 19, 2006)

You will probably also lose the tank for a day or two. They aren't just sitting around waiting for you...

- Mg


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

It took my guy 2 weeks because he had to send it out. He told me one, but it took two, 
and another neet bit of info I learned - if the tank fails, that's it- there is no repairing it, you have to get a new one.


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

here in the bay area, we can swap out tanks that have expired for full ones with new certificcates.

try and find a co2 vendor that lets you exchange tanks, not just fill them.


----------

